# Mtl Cariba



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Here on pic of one of my caribe.
Hope you like him.
Sorry, dirty glass.
Chouin


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my man is a beeeeast


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice, but what does mtl mean?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fresh said:


> my man is a beeeeast


 he does look like a big ol fella


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Serygo said:


> very nice, but what does mtl mean?


 i think it's a typo for my

must be realllly drunk


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Just for Montreal Canada, nothing more...
Chouin


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

got any more pics of your other p's?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

no. sorry, only old one, like this one


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice color on him.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

another pic with my big amazon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's one of the best-looking Cariba I've seen so far - very nice


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Very nice caribe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

def. nice looking cariba


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great he looks huge


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice fish and very nice plants dude


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Thank you,
It was a nice plant, but I exchange her for smaller one to put in my 25g tank, you can see picture of it in the non-p picture.
Chouin


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice, we need full tank shots :nod:


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

OK, ok, full tank shot
It's the only one I have, the tank is kind of empty, they were fighting for the plant?
To the left: 50g with sanchezi (very dark, he hate light)
to the right: 25g community tank (pic in non-p)
tank: 65g
filter: fluval 403, ac500 and powerhead402
Hope you like
Chouin


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice, and thanks for telling me chouin!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice caribe he look,s awesome


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

He looks very mean!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i hope mine look like that when they mature!!!!







very nice


----------



## HACKETT (Aug 3, 2004)

wow! nice cariba men!!! hope my 2 cariba's will be as beautifull as they are full grown as that one.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

very nice looking fish what do u feed him


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Beast is Awesome


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yo Chouin, ou esque t'as trouve des caribas a montreal?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice damn I want caribas


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

great pics .monster caribe


----------

